# regulator issue



## ej6770 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello I am having an issue I would like to get some input on I appreciate it in advance! I have an air compressor that I am wanting to use to do some sandblasting and I need it to blast 40 psi so I placed a regulator on it and the tank will pressurize to 120 psi then this is where the problem happens...my regulator will also pressurize to 120 psi then as soon as I start blasting the pressure comes down to 40 psi which is where I have it set and stays there until I stop blasting then it will pressure back to 120 psi when it should stay at 40 psi on the regulator at all times.....I have tried a different regulator and is doing the exact same thing....please help!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you post a pic or a link to the regulator you are using


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

If regulator doesn't support then replace it.Mostly regulator and indication multimeter having problems while using it.Low the air pressure and use it normal mode.


----------

